# المنتديات الأردنية > منتدى التراث الأردني >  الفلكور الأردني " الدحية " رقصة الرعب

## دموع الغصون

الفلكور الأردني " الدحية " رقصة الرعب 


الدحيه وهل منكم لا يعرفها...
الــــدحــــيــــة

هي رقصة بدوية أردنية. كانت تمارس الدحية قديما قبل الحروب لإثارة الحماسة بين أفراد القبيلة،وعند نهاية المعارك قديما يصفون بها المعركة وما دار بها من بطولات وأفعال أما الآن فهي تمارس في مناسبات الأعراس والأعياد وغيرها من الاحتفالات.

تؤدى الدحية بشكل جماعي. يصطف الرجال بصف واحد أو صفين متقابلين ويغني الشاعر المتواجد في منتصف أحد الصفين قصديته المغناة والتي تشبه الهجيني يردد الصفين بالتناوب ( الرداده ) . البيت المتفق عليه سلفاً بالتدرج بين كل بيت شعر يلقيه الشاعر وغالباً هو البيت التالي:

هلا هلا به يا هلا لا يا حليفي يا ولد

وقد تؤدى بأسلوب قصصي هو جوهر ما تم الإجتماع عليه كموضع قصصي سردي لمعركة ما أو وصف لديار أو هجاء أو مدح من أشهر مطلع القصائد في الأردن

أول ما نبدى بالقول
صلوا على طه الرسول

تعتبر الدحة من الالعاب الحربية التي ترمي الى بث الرعب في قلوب الاعداء وهي عبارة عن اهازيج واصوات تشبه الى حد كبير زئير الأسود او هدير الجمال وتنتشر لعبة الدحة في السعودية والكويت والعراق وسوريا والاردن وجزء من سيناء والسودان وبعض الدول العربية وتتميز الدحة بانفراها باحتوائها على اكثر من فن كالشعر واللعب ورقصات الحرب والحركات الفريدة.

نشأتها

كما اشرنا أعلاه وقلنا بـان الدحة لعبة حربية ترمي الى محاولة اخافة الاعداء وبث الرعب في قلوبهم ويقال ان سبب نشأتها أن مجموعة قليلة خرجوا على جمالهم واثناء نزلولهم للمبيت ليلا وبعدما حل الظلام الدامس سمعوا اصوات قريبة منهم وذهب احدهم ليستكشف فوجد جيشا صغيرا يفوقهم عددا وعدة ولا يمكن مواجهتهم ولم تسمح لهم شجاعتهم ان يفروا وعلموا ان الجيش قد ارسل من يستكشف امرهم فعمدوا الى الحيلة وذلك بالهدير مع الجمال باصوات قوية فظن الجيش الصغير انهم جيشا جرارا لكثرة اصوات جمالهم التي لا يقطعها طول الليل والمسافة فتركوا المنظقة لهم وسلموا بالحيلة يوم ان سلمهم الله. ثم بعد ذلك ادخلوا فيها الشعر - ويسمى المصنّع- والرقصات - ويسمى الراقص بالحاشي-.

ومن أهم عناصر رقصة الدحية ::

الحاشي..
هي المرأة أو الفتاة التي تدخل الملعبة دون ان يتعرف عليها احد ويكون بيدها عصا وهي اساس الحفل.. فقديماً كانت تشارك فتيات العشيرة مع الرجال لعدم وجود اي غريب من خارج العشيرة يخالطهم وتكون مشاركتها قاصرة على أداء رقصة الحاشي فتنزل الميدان.. بين الصفين ويكون جسمها مغطى تماماً ولا يرى منه شيئاً حتى عيناها ولا يعرف من هي.. أهي شابة.. أم لا أو هل هي جميلة أم لا.. وكل ما فيه الأمر أن هناك سواد يؤدي رقصات معينة.

وتذهب بعد ذلك الى بيت الشعر الذي يكون قد نصب بالقرب من الملعبة وتأتي بعد ذلك امرأة اخرى وهكذا..



طريقتها واسلوبها
يكون فيها الاشخاص نصف دائرة او ربع دائرة ويقف الشاعر في المنتصف او امامهم ثم يبدأ بالقصيد - المصنّع - سواء في الفخر او المدح او الغزل او المحاورة مع شاعر اخر وبعد كل بيت يقوله الشاعر تردد الصفوف بقولهم

هلا هلابه ياهلا ++ ليا حليفي ياولد

وللمعلومية فان شعر الدحة من اصعب انواع الشعر برغم قصر البيت وتكمن صعوبته بـأن على الشاعر ان يكون قد نظم بيتا جديدا في اقل من عشر الى عشرين ثانية - اي اثناء ترديد الصفوف للبيت 
"هلا هلابه ياهلا ++ ليا حليفي ياولد"
مرة أو مرتين على الاكثر ولذلك فان شعراء الدحة قلة قليلة ولا يستطيعها اي شاعر بعكس المحاورة او القلطة والتي تردد الصفوف بيت الشاعر الذي نظمه الى ينظم بيتا جديدا حتى لو استمر عشرات الدقائق.

نعود للدحة ، فأثناء لعبهم فان الراقص - الحاشي- يلعب في هذه الاثناء بالسيف او بالعصا امام الصفوف مع شخص اخر او مع الشاعر، وبعد الانتهاء من أبيات الشعر تبدأ الدحة بإصدار اصوات تشبه هدير الجمال أو زئير الاسود وتمر بمراحل عدة وطرق مختلفة تختلف باختلاف اللاعبين من قبيلة الى اخرى ومن منطقة الى اخرى ولكن بشكل عام تبدأ الدحة - بالنقلة- الخفيفة من صفقات متقطعة ثم يزداد الحماس والصوت والصفقات الى أن اي تستمر على وتيرة واحدة - ويصطلح لها بـ خثرت أو رابت - ثم بعد ذلك تزداد الى ان يتوقفون ثم يعاودون الكرة من جديد وفي كل مرة طرق مختلفة.
أخطاء شائعة
يعمد البعض الى عمل بعض الحركات في اثناء الدحة من باب المداعبة والمرح وإلا فهي ليست من صميم وأصول اللعبة كالزغاريد ونهش كتف الذي بجانبه او غير ذلك فيظن قللي الخبرة بأن هذه الحركات من صميم اللعبة فتناقلوها وعملوها مع الأسف حتى في المحافل العامة والاحتفالات الرسمية ظنا منه بأنها من اللعبه ولم يفقه بأنها تعمل فقط من اجل الدعابة والمرح ولا يصح ان تعمل في الاحتفالات الرسمية والتي تعرض في المهرجانات والتفلزيونات ، ومع الأسف تناقلوها حتى شاعت وشوهت اللعبة دون ادراك منهم بذلك.

يتبع ....

----------


## دموع الغصون

ومن أجمل ما قيل في الدحية


يا محلا طاروق الدحيه لا وا ثقل الصوت وبحه صفين وحاشي ومصنع وبيوت الشاعر ممليه 
متونن تدحم بعضها وقلوب زايل مرضها واصوات اسباع بتاعه ميه ميه ميه ميه 
ورث من كابر عن كابر مخبوره والعالم خابر دحينا للحرب من اول واليوم الديرة محميه 
غناها عمي مع خالي وانا اغنيها لعيالي تاريخ وبصمة معروفة اصلية من بطن اصلية

من قصائد الدحية ..

لولا معزبنا ما جينا .... ولا قطعنا اراضينا
ياهل البيت الجديدي .... ليته مبروك وسعيدي
هذا بيتك يابومتعب .... به الكهارب مضويه
هلا هلا بك ياهلا .... لا ياحليفي يالولد

-------------------------

يا هلا بملكنا الزاير
يا مرحبتين وتحيه 
شرفتم كل العشاير 
وارضيتم كل الرعيه 
من حبك للشعب المخلص 
قمتم بزيارة وديه 
وكلاً بعلبة مختص 
وحنا لعبتنا الدحيه

-------------------------

هلا بك يا هلا..هي يا حليفي يا ولد
***
هلا هلا بك يالدالي..شقر الذوايب جدالي
ياريت ابوكي خي آبي..ياريت ابوكي عم الي
***
اول مانبدي بالالف..مير ادرج كنك من حلفي
وبعقلي ماني مختلف..كتبت كتابي باديه
***
الباء بقلبي قيفاني ..مني سلام لخلاني
البدو هم والحضراني..والكل بشعري يذكره
***
الباء بوابي مفتوحه..ياقلبي فتح جروحه
ارزم ارزوم المسوحه..بوقان يبوق بخويه
***
الجيم جروحي غميقه..صديق يعلم صديقه
اللي يعد الحقيقه..لا منه ذنب ولا سيّه
***
الدال ديوده مدلي ..كرمن نهوده معلي
ك قطف الموز بها الظلي..تمرجح لين اعتدالي
***
الطاه طويل الليالي..اقظيها دايم منحالي
تمنه يا بعد حالي..وانخاني وانا شيالي
***
الكاه يا خلي لكني..سود الليالي جفني
سحب من البدري غشيني..وانه هواهن شمالي
***
السين سنينن طويله..مير هذي حالي عليله
ارحمني يا نافج جيله..وامسح دمعي بمنديلي

القصيده للشاعر مطلق النومسي الرائع واللي يوصف فيها الدحه وبالاردن نقوللها الدحيه

يامحلا طاروق الدحه // لا وافق له صوت وبحّه 
صفين .. وحاشي .. ومصنّع . وبيوت الشاعر ممليه

متونِِ تدحم بعضها // وقلوبِِ زايل مرضها
وأصوات سباعِِ بتّاعة .. ميه ميه .. ميه ميه

غنّاها عمي مع خالي // وأنا أغنيها ل عيالي 
تاريخ وبصمة معروفة .. أصلية من بطن أصليه

لعبة حرب ولعبة هيبة // ما فيها حاجة معيبة 
لا والله نفخر لا قلنا .. دحيّه يا أهل الدحيّه

ماهي لعبة هشّك بشّك // مصيونة عن نيات الشك 
محشومة من حشمة وايل .. ماهي دبكاتِِ شامية

وأنا طاريها سّلاني // وقمت أرددها ب لساني 
ولا صحيت ألا الترفة ... تشبك يدّيها ب يديه

تضحك وتعضض مبسمها // والضحكة ذابت من فمها 
قالت لي : تكفا يا مطلق .. أبغى دحّه شمالية 

قلت الغالي يطلب غالي // قومي (حوشي لي) ب عقالي 
يالله نبدا؟ يالله نبدا .. نبدا بداية فعلية

يا بنية قومي غني لي // يا ويلي منّك يا ويلي 
وأنا أصفّق لك وأغني . يا بنيه ميلي يا بنيه

حبيني يا ريحة جِدي // تراني جيتك متحدي 
اللى عن دربي يحدونك ... أهل النيات الملوية 

أبا تفنّن بأوصافك // لأجل يشوفك .. من لاشافك 
وصفِِ حي .. وتمشي روحه من روح الشعر وراعيّه

مان ب وصف عيونك باحل // عينك بحر .. ورمشك ساحل 
لا بحّرتي بي واغضيتي . تركبني مية جنية 

وخدودك بيض ومفروشة .. من ورد الجوري مرشوشة 
أفتح من حب الرمانة .. وأغمق من شمس العصرية 

وشفاتك لمّة حبايب // كانت فرقاهم غصايب 
الفوقيّة فيها معاند .. والطاعة عند الحدريّة 

وحجاجك مبري ومقوّس // ورموشك ل رضاه تهوّس 
وإن طار وكسّر جبينك ... أغديت الحسنة بالسية 

واللى على متنك دايم // دمّه (مي) وقلبه (نايم) ؟ 
متشيّخ والشيخة جاته .. لا ورث ولاهي عاريّه 

وإن جيتي تمشين ..وعجله // وعيونك ب عيوني ..خجلة 
والقذلة تضحك للغربي . والغربي يضحك عليه 

كن القاع تعدّ خطاتك // وإلا تحلف لك ب حياتك 
شيِِ ماقالو لي عنّه.. شوفة ذي .. وشوفة ذيّه 

شفّافة ذوق.. ولبّيسه // لبسك ملبوس .. برنسيسه 
وإن تلثمتي بالشيلة .. كنّك من أهل الشرقية 

يقلدونك خواتك .. حتى في لبست عباتك.. 
لكن قولي لي من يجمع.. بين الشمس وبين الفية 

يوم الله خلقكم فرّق // ما غرّب بالزين وشرّق 
خصّه فيك .. وعمّه فيهم.. سبحانه جزل العطية

والحين أبغى رايك فيها // من أولها لا تاليها 
عساني مرضي غرورك .. يا ام العيون السحرية 

قالت : تعرف رأيي مبطي // لا تخطي ..تكفا لا تخطي 
ما ذوّبني غيراشعارك..فديت الشعر وراعيّه

أنا ضحية قصيدك // لكن لي شرط .. ب جديدك 
أبغي من اليوم وطالع .. تلعب دحة شمالية

يتبع ...

----------


## دموع الغصون

*دحية بني عباد - العبابيد -




دحية الحويطات 




دحية أهل الشمال 




دحية المجالي 




دحية بدوية 


*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*موضوع حلو واول مرة يمُر علي مشكورة*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*الشكر لكِ  " طوق الياسمين "
أتمنى للجميع الفائدة و المتعه*

----------

